# Looking for firewood in Miami



## Smokin Buddha (Jan 29, 2020)

I’m new to smoking and I’m having a hard time finding somewhere that sells good firewood. I know homedepot and Publix sells firewood but it’s more like campfire firewood and I’m not sure if it’s good enough to use to smoke with. Any tips or advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 29, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Gilbert, AZ  Buddha, you landed in a great spot. Living in the desert where not a lot of hardwood trees grow I order my smoking splits from Cabelas, mostly hickory, burns nice. That being said I will say that I have gift cards and points saved up from using the Cabelas credit card, it never really costs me anything out of pocket. RAY






						Western BBQ Mini-Logs | Cabela's
					

Buy the Western BBQ Mini-Logs and more quality Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor gear at Bass Pro Shops.




					www.cabelas.com


----------



## BigW. (Jan 29, 2020)

What kind of smoker do you have?


----------



## Nole4L (Jan 29, 2020)

I've never used them because I'm on the other coast but https://www.fredstevensfirewood.com/ sells wood for restaurants, etc.   I think they're up the road a bit from Miami.


----------



## Smokin Buddha (Jan 29, 2020)

BigW. said:


> What kind of smoker do you have?


Chargriller offset smoker


BigW. said:


> What kind of smoker do you have?


----------



## Smokin Buddha (Jan 29, 2020)

Nole4L said:


> I've never used them because I'm on the other coast but https://www.fredstevensfirewood.com/ sells wood for restaurants, etc.   I think they're up the road a bit from Miami.


Yeah I’ve contacted them but they are an hour away without traffic. I’m in southwest kendall which is about 20mins southwest of miami.


----------



## Smokin Buddha (Jan 29, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Welcome to SMF from Gilbert, AZ  Buddha, you landed in a great spot. Living in the desert where not a lot of hardwood trees grow I order my smoking splits from Cabelas, mostly hickory, burns nice. That being said I will say that I have gift cards and points saved up from using the Cabelas credit card, it never really costs me anything out of pocket. RAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will look into it!


----------



## flagriller (Jan 29, 2020)

Call some local tree trimming businesses's or craigslist
Here









						Fred Stevens Tree - Firewood Division - Pompano Beach, FL
					

Specialties: Fred Stevens Firewood is the largest supplier of firewood products in Florida with 2 locations in Pompano Beach. We have over 35 years' experience in the firewood industry, and all our firewood has been approved by the state of Florida to meet the USDA's strict standard for...




					www.yelp.com
				








						Cut Rite Tree Service Inc. - Miami, FL
					

Here at Cut Rite Tree Service we specialize in residential tree care. From basic tree maintenance to complete removal we do it all. Most of our customers are people who really care about how things are done. We work in a professional and careful manner, without damaging your plants and property.



					cutritetreeservicemiami.com
				








						Best 8 Firewood in Miami, FL with Reviews
					

Firewood in Miami on YP.com. See reviews, photos, directions, phone numbers and more for the best Firewood in Miami, FL.




					www.yellowpages.com


----------



## BigW. (Jan 29, 2020)

Smokin Buddha said:


> Chargriller offset smoker


I do not have a stick burner but many use charcoal as a heating source.  Then add a few chunks a wood for flavor.  You can get chunks at Home Depot Wal-Mart etc.  Here is some info  from Chargriller website:

BTW.  Welcome to the forum

*4. Dump the Coals into the Side Fire Box*

When the coals are ready, dump them into the Side Fire Box. Ensure the vent on the right side of the Side Fire Box and the chimney vent on the left of the barrel are at least halfway open.


This is the step where you would add wood chips or wood chunks to flavor your food.


A note on wood: While you can make a fire of wood in your Side Fire Box, we do not recommend it because it is difficult to maintain the temperature of a completely wood burning fire.


----------



## kruizer (Jan 29, 2020)

I found my wood guy on Craigs List under smoking wood.


----------

